# Time for a new shotty



## Mach1 (Dec 3, 2012)

This is going to be the year I make the move to waterfowl, so I figure it's time to move away from my old mossberg and get something new, last year for pheasants I got to use my brothers SBEll that he inherited and I loved it, but unfortunately for me he sold before I new it was for sale. So I want to get me a new Shotgun but unfortunately I can't afford a SBEll or higher end semi auto, and would rather save up and get one in a year or 2, so now I'm thinking a benelli nova or Winchester SXP, my question is how important would be getting something that will shoot 3 1/2" will be? I want to get into ducks, geese and swan....if I can get a tag.

I could use some pointers from those of you with the experience. Thanks guys!!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I might be in the minority on this one but, you can pick up a ruger red label for a decent price. Those shoot 3.5 in shells. Yes, they only allow for two shots at a time but, I guarantee you can reload faster than your buddy you has 3 shots next to you and his semi auto. Anyway... Just a thought. I know obviously that a semi with a synthetic stock is probably the preferred shotgun for the marsh but, I love me an O/U sometimes.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I would say go with the Benelli Nova, it can shoot anything from 2 3/4" to 3 1/2". I love my nova. Mine is in MAX4 camo and I picked it up used for $300. The SXP looks like a good gun too.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

sknabnoj said:


> I might be in the minority on this one but, you can pick up a ruger red label for a decent price. Those shoot 3.5 in shells. Yes, they only allow for two shots at a time but, I guarantee you can reload faster than your buddy you has 3 shots next to you and his semi auto. Anyway... Just a thought. I know obviously that a semi with a synthetic stock is probably the preferred shotgun for the marsh but, I love me an O/U sometimes.


You have a RRL that shoots 3.5" shells?

To the OP the 3 1/2" hull really gives you no advantage over a 3" hull and in fact can hurt your shooting if you develop a flinch from the recoil from a fixed breach gun or inertia driven gun.

The key to shooting well is finding a gun that fits you, then matching a load/choke that patterns well to the range your are shooting and then lots of practice with it.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

As far as "having" to have a gun that shoots 3.5" it is not a "have to" in my opinion. I shoot nothing but 3" #2 all the time and have killed ducks, geese and swans with no problems. As stated above it is a personal preference and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

See what feels best for you, for me I liked the feel of the 870 much better than the feel of the Nova at a much lower price. Do some fondling and see which one feels best on the shoulder and down the barrel.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep an eye on the local classified gun sites, every now and then someone will be desperate to get rid of their benelli. My neighbor just got a SBEII that had 1 box of shells through it for $800. That is a screaming deal.

I'm a benelli fan for waterfowl. Started with the Nova, upgraded to a SBE, and now have the SBEII. Can't go wrong with those. The biggest downside to the Nova is how heavy it is. If you are having to hoof it a long ways make sure you feel your options and compare on the weight.

I'd kindly disagree with those saying 3.5" doesn't give you any advantage. Go to a patterning board and compare a few different 3 inch loads to 3.5" loads. There certainly is a difference. It is true you can kill ducks, geese, and swan with 3 inch, heck you can even do it with a 20 gauge. My first swan I killed with my 20 gauge loaded with 3 inch 4's but I wouldn't do that every year.

Edit: http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/franchi-affinity-12g-28″-barrel-black/
I personally don't limit all my shots to 30 yards or less. If you have that discipline you'd be fine with just 3 inch. I can kill a goose cleanly 45-ish yards with 3.5" shells but know I can't do that with 3 inchers. If you have a honey hole that all your shots are over the decoys and in your face, don't worry about going 3.5.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Keep an eye on the local classified gun sites, every now and then someone will be desperate to get rid of their benelli. My neighbor just got a SBEII that had 1 box of shells through it for $800. That is a screaming deal.
> 
> I'm a benelli fan for waterfowl. Started with the Nova, upgraded to a SBE, and now have the SBEII. Can't go wrong with those. The biggest downside to the Nova is how heavy it is. If you are having to hoof it a long ways make sure you feel your options and compare on the weight.
> 
> ...


Holly cow Slayer you need to lay off the Kool-Aid my brother:boink::grin:

Really you are doing yourself more harm in most cases with a 3 1/2" shell then you may realize. With the right choke and load 3" steel loads will kill geese all day long to 50 yards which is much further then 99% of the people on this board and in the marsh should be shooting:neutral:


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I've got a Benelli Supernova in camo with a patternmaster that I am selling for $450. Great gun, I just upgraded to the SBE 2

Pm me if interested


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Holly cow Slayer you need to lay off the Kool-Aid my brother:boink::grin:
> 
> Really you are doing yourself more harm in most cases with a 3 1/2" shell then you may realize. With the right choke and load 3" steel loads will kill geese all day long to 50 yards which is much further then 99% of the people on this board and in the marsh should be shooting:neutral:


Can we just agree to disagree? :grin: I wish I had my patterning paper when I first got my SBEII, the difference in kent 3 inch 2's and estate 3.5 inch 2's was really surprising.... To each their own, my experience with killing (or trying to) geese at +40 yards with 3 inch 2's hasn't been a positive one. Guess that's my excuse to have to hunt more this year. Now to convince the wife of the same.......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My vote is for the Winchester SXP. I purchased one a couple of weeks ago and it is by far the fastest pump I have ever shot. For waterfowl I shoot a Winchester SX3 and the SXP has the same feel to it, so now I can trade back and forth and still feel comfortable shooting both. I will say this much, I will never own another 870 express again.....ever.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I ran a 870 magnum(3") for over 20 years. Then in a space of 6 years I went to a nova, then 870 super mag, then 11-87 super mag, to now a win 101, I am now a gentleman with my o/u:grin:/ I still shoot the 870 better than anything. My point, I would stay with the mossberg, if your any good with it. A duck, goose or swan doesn't care if your gun is pretty, it just hopes you can't shoot! My 101 is 3". I didn't really use 3.5 when I had one just because the shells were more. I kill geese and swans with 3's so I am not sure I would ever go specifically for a 3.5.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> My vote is for the Winchester SXP.


Hey fowlmouth, are you sure your vote isn't for the wincester sxp?:grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Hey fowlmouth, are you sure your vote isn't for the wincester sxp?:grin:


That would be the one! Still can't believe the barrel stamping was misspelled. Oh well, Winchester did say I could return it for a different one, but I am keeping it for a conversation piece. It shoots really good and I'm happy with it otherwise.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say that you need 3 1/2" capabilities, but my philosophy for quite a few things in life is that you should do things in such a way that you keep lots of options open for yourself. So, I bought a gun that shoots 3 1/2" shells. You may end up being the kind of waterfowler who likes to bring them in close, or you may be one who shoots long range. Until you figure out what type of hunting you prefer, I'd simply suggest that you should prepare for all situations.

I'd rather shoot over decoys myself, but I'm not a good enough hunter to bring geese into decoys (and I can only bring in ducks half the time anyway). For this reason, I always have a pocket full of 3 1/2"s, and I'll fire on any goose or swan that comes within ~50 yards of me. 

So, if you asked me, I'd say make sure you can shoot 3 1/2"s. But that's an opinion coming from a rather inexperienced, skybusting, and unrefined duck hunter, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Can we just agree to disagree?


Slayer just glad to see you putting in the time and work to find the right load for you! I wish a lot more guys would do that:sad:
:O--O:


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in your position a few years back and was gunless for a couple weeks during the season. I had to have a gun and right then to finish that season. I went and bought a Tri-Star auto with the idea that I would upgrade to another Beretta or Benelli the next year. I am still shooting the Tri-Star 6 years later and I got it for $400. Not as nice as a Beretta or BenElli, but it works great and was relatively cheap. Having said that, I will be sporting a new Beretta this year....

Add me to the 3" club as well. I can shoot 3 1/2s but my wallet and shoulder much prefer the 3" I am much more accurate shooting 3's as well... my 2 cents


----------



## Mach1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya, I know I will most likely shoot 3" 99% of the time I just don't want to be in the 1 situations that I wish I had the ability to shoot 3 1/2" and not be able to.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Mach1 said:


> Ya, I know I will most likely shoot 3" 99% of the time I just don't want to be in the 1 situations that I wish I had the ability to shoot 3 1/2" and not be able to.


If you need 3 1/2" shells, you're doing something wrong. Get them in closer. I shoot nothing but 2 3/4" shells, even in 20 and 28 gauge. They work fine.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> If you need 3 1/2" shells, you're doing something wrong. Get them in closer. I shoot nothing but 2 3/4" shells, even in 20 and 28 gauge. They work fine.


I agree with paddler. The real excitement in waterfowl hunting is getting the birds in real close, wings set, and feet down! Whatever you choose, I always think it's a good idea to pattern your gun to find the ideal choke/load combo. The results may surprise you. :grin:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> If you need 3 1/2" shells, you're doing something wrong. Get them in closer. I shoot nothing but 2 3/4" shells, even in 20 and 28 gauge. They work fine.


You are consistently killing ducks, geese, and swan with a 2 3/4" 28 gauge load?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> You are consistently killing ducks, geese, and swan with a 2 3/4" 28 gauge load?


Killed my swan last year with a 28 and have killed a number of ducks and geese with it along with my 410.

Just use it with in its range and you can kill anything.

Paddler posts up lots of great pics of his ice hunts with his 28.

My go to load for ducks is a 7/8 oz load from my 20 and has been for about 6 years now. I really never feel under gunned and when I do, like if geese are passing by I just toss in a couple hevi shot loads and I know I have a better load then you could ever get from a 12 with steel.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After reading some of Paddlers posts last season I was eager to try some of the lighter loads with a 12 ga. O/U. I will say this much, anything within 35 yards dropped dead with 2 3/4" #6 shot. (low brass)


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool. May have to bust out the 20 gauge citori..... Can you find the low brass steel at your typical stores or are you having to order it online?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I just do one annual ice hunt with the 28 gauge, as factory steel in 28 is ridiculously priced and I don't load steel. Also, my 28's are too nice for muddy conditions. They work fine for me, but I keep my shots under 30 yards. I'll see what photos I have from last season's 28 gauge hunt whwn I get home and maybe post up.

I hunted this year a fair amount with 20 gauge, and have stocked up on 20 gauge ammo. I got a good deal on Federal 20 gauge 4's, and have lots of 6's, so I'm set. Killed a limit of geese last year with the Winchester Expert 20 gauge 2 3/4" 6s (3/4 ounce). I'll probably use the 20 gauge any time I expect to kill mostly ducks. I'll probably stick with the 12 gauges for Canada, but again, 2 3/4" only.

The take home message is that waterfowl hunting should be about fooling birds, getting them in close and killing them cleanly. It's a lot more fun than scratching down a few birds and crippling others. You don't need 3 1/2" shells if you do it right.

GS, Roger's sells the 20 gauge Federal load for $9/box delivered.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Cool. May have to bust out the 20 gauge citori..... Can you find the low brass steel at your typical stores or are you having to order it online?


Wally World $6.79 a box for the Winchester Xperts


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Wally World $6.79 a box for the Winchester Xperts


Are they back in stock? I have accumulated a couple of cases. Great load!



















GS, that's a circa 1968 Beretta BL-4, which weighs 5# 14 oz. Who needs 3 1/2"?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> You are consistently killing ducks, geese, and swan with a 2 3/4" 28 gauge load?


Never hunted swans, and wouldn't specifically target geese with a 28. But ducks, yes.:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddler, some of the Walmarts have them, not all. The stores I found them in all have the shells in the glass case behind the counter, not on the shelves with the others. Scheels had some 2 3/4 high brass #6's for $7 the other day. Infact, they had all kinds of steel shot that was priced reasonably.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like this post got a little off track. 

Go to the gun store and shoulder all the guns in your price range. Pick the one that feels most comfortable. Comfort and fit are the most important. 
I would say the SXP. But I am biased because I love the SX3 I got for my daughter. And I hate the Vinci I got for my son. 

As per 3.5" almost all of the new pump shot guns shoot the 3.5 but it should to be a deal breaker. You can shoot 3 inch loads that are very compairable. 

I mostly shoot 2 3/4 and 3 inch but it is all personal preference and for me it's cost.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Looks like this post got a little off track.
> 
> Go to the gun store and shoulder all the guns in your price range. Pick the one that feels most comfortable. Comfort and fit are the most important.


THIS^^^^
Then make it shoot where you look..simple stuff!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Your old Mossberg sounds like a great waterfowl gun!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

hawglips said:


> Your old Mossberg sounds like a great waterfowl gun!


+1

It's hard to beat the older Remington 870 and Mossberg 500 shotguns for reliability, especially in the harshest conditions. Too many times I've seen people spend all their money on guns, when they should have bought things like parkas, waders, bibs, gloves, etc...


----------

